# FC Tuning!!!!!



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Very very impressive. Met Steve for the first time today to do a quick check of my car on the dyno and for me to see how he works and what he can do.

Well, its kind of sad when I say that I havent been as impressed as when I last saw the tweenster mapping. B****y friendly bloke, takes time to explain things to you, honest advice and a guru on the dyno by all measures.

Really glad to have found him and cant recommend him enough.

455 @ 1bar (8900rpm) NO REV LIMITER ON THE VXROM!!! ---- 4 foot:flame: to boot 

however that was with the controller turned off and on wastegate spring only.

Turns out the car also has 2530s not 2510s and 600cc not 550cc.. 

next stop 500 torques (well the aim) via "The Teacher" with the Nistune, cant wait.... anyone got a spare R32 ECU banging about?


----------



## LeoSR20 (Feb 2, 2005)

Steve has done my r32 gtr at hayes engineering and I'm always impressed with his work.he has time for everyone.he was round my house lastnight sorting out my cold start.thanks again steve.

Leo


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I was admiring your car on the wall at Hayes today mate.

We should have a Skyline sesh down there, plenty of room and I know Steve would love the pictures and vids.


----------



## LeoSR20 (Feb 2, 2005)

cheers m8..Count me in! ill be straight down there.I've got 2510s and my car made 505bhp but afms maxed out so detuned to 480ish at 1bar.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It may be too soon but Mick B would confirm what I am going on about. Similar spirits for sure.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

steve did my car there in july this year, the bloke is a gem when it comes to tuning,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Absolute legend... mapped my car last night with the Nistune... what a transformation.

I think... (not so good with these graphs) we were at 450ft lbs of torques (4500rpm) and 507hp (7100rpm) when the poor old mines fuel pump came to the limits of its talent. I think 2250lbs of tractive effort was cool too 

Considering how quickly and cleanly the car revs now I am amazingly happy with the result. Plenty of flames on the dyno... I am told pictures and video will follow in time.

This guy really is a legend... cannot recommend him enough. Please PM me for any more details and recommendations. 

People in the GTR community need to start using this guy. When Rob passed I genuinly found myself wondering who the hell is going to look after my GTR... who the hell is going to be as clever and as friendly and as honest... 

I found the guy.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How the hell do you post pictures on here now???


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Good figures mate. Bet its quick!

Where abouts are they based? How long was you on the rollers and how much does he charge?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127695-fc-tuning-nistune-my-gtr-graphs.html#post1205925

look here for dyno print outs.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Spill the beans man! ^


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Its not a they, its a him... Steve from FC Tuning. At the moment he is mainly working out of Hayes Engineering in Dartford... so right near you mate. Give him a call for pricing... NISTUNE is the way forward.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds good mate. Thats good power from only 1 bar too!

I take it the Nistune thing is some sort of ECU.

I'll look into it


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

1.3 or 1.4 bar I think

nistune us a remapped GTR ECU. in oz cars are running up to 800hp


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

What sort of spec is your motor? Internal wise?


----------



## LeoSR20 (Feb 2, 2005)

Steve wiill there be room for me today?I've got my nismo afm now! The good things about the nistune ecu you can still use the as a fault code reader,fits back into its space as normal and one thing I love the most cold start works as stock.lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

not sure mate to be honest... The head is brand new and there is blue gasket sealant around the sump... nissan gasket sealant is orange I think so it safe to say it's come off for something. I would also expect the engine serial number to be much lower as my chassis was made in Feb 1989 and is one of the first 1300.

Please please let ne know when you are going for a power check or a nistune... Would love to see R32 mk1 again....



dean j said:


> What sort of spec is your motor? Internal wise?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

You wouldn't at the moment. I aint cleaned it properly in 3 months! Work and the little man take up ALL my time!

Actually, I have a new power FC to go on, but aint got the time nor money to get it done. Can he map Power FC's?


----------



## LeoSR20 (Feb 2, 2005)

all day long m8..thats what he started on like 10 years ago.lol..

ive got a power fc for sale of a r32 gtr if anyone is looking for one.

leo


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

sell that power fc and spend the money on nistune and Steve mapping it. You don't need the power fc and the factory ecu can do everything you need.



dean j said:


> You wouldn't at the moment. I aint cleaned it properly in 3 months! Work and the little man take up ALL my time!
> 
> Actually, I have a new power FC to go on, but aint got the time nor money to get it done. Can he map Power FC's?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

How much is the Nistune to buy before getting it mapped?


----------



## ransomnay (Jul 30, 2009)

Steve can map power fcs, mine has one on it he mapped it only a couple of weeks back to 412 bhp, it has an apexi rx6 turbo on it, he said with a better boost controller to 1.5 or 1.7 bar the car would be 550 bhp!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

dean j said:


> How much is the Nistune to buy before getting it mapped?


Yeah second that, whats the story with this nistune, where would l get one from.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

anyone got a tell no for this guy?
i have a mate with a s14 that need his car mapped!


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

nozza1 said:


> Yeah second that, whats the story with this nistune, where would l get one from.


Have a look at this Nozza:-

NIStune - Nissan Realtime ECU tuning


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Nistune is the software and a chip/board that is mated up to the standard ECU

If you go onto Driftworks forum he has a section there and phone numbers etc.

He is mapping all day Sat at Hayes Engineering in Dartford.... worth going to see the man in action.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If anyone wants his mobile number, P.M me. Steve's that is.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Hes on driftworks alot mate, heres the link FC Tuning - Drifting forum - Driftworks


----------



## turbotim1980 (May 18, 2007)

GTRSTILL i told you Steve was the man when it comes to mapping and tuning cars. Im well impressed with my figures. Hope your ok mate.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

turbotim1980 said:


> GTRSTILL i told you Steve was the man when it comes to mapping and tuning cars. Im well impressed with my figures. Hope your ok mate.


Tim, when you going to let G bring the GTR down so i can feel the power!! lol


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

ANDY H said:


> anyone got a tell no for this guy?
> i have a mate with a s14 that need his car mapped!


CONTACT

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

turbotim1980 said:


> GTRSTILL i told you Steve was the man when it comes to mapping and tuning cars. Im well impressed with my figures. Hope your ok mate.



I am really good mate. The car is an absolute rocket ship... well until I put that Cosworth filter in from Sumopower. Totally throttled the power, so the MInes one went back in.

word of warning to all. Cosworth Filters = Stock 

For anyone wondering... Sumo have almost been great at sorting it out. I think a courier is coming to swap out the cosworth one for a K&N (same as Mines but without the logo)


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Spoke to Steve today he is going to get HKS software/hardware early next year so he can do F CON V PRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

asiasi said:


> Spoke to Steve today he is going to get HKS software/hardware early next year so he can do F CON V PRO. :thumbsup:


Just for the sake of a debate... Why would I need anything beyond my Nistune? My Gtr doesn't have ALS etc...

Is it all about removing the AFMs? If so why wouldn't I go Haltech or Motec? Steve does these right now...?


----------



## SteveS (Feb 14, 2002)

Just thought id say hello 
as it's been a good few years since I popped to the GTR Forum


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Good to hear from you mate. I have been pimping your name around.... 

POD filters in the post, waiting to hear back from Julian on the 044 wired straight to the 12v and then we need to book another slot fella. You know I wont be happy until I have 500ft lbs at 4500 rpms


----------



## SteveS (Feb 14, 2002)

No worries, 

I thought id show my face as its been a few years  hehe, Literally - I just dont get much time on the computer as id like as im too busy as you know  But wanted to say hello


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

how long before you do f cons steve


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Just messaged you mate!

And hello there Alex! We'll have to get together for a catch up soon.Once i get my ass in gear, and spend some money on a fuel pump and a bit of mapping. Maybe pop down when shes on the rollers?

We'll sort out something. Glad you happy with the new 32. Looks a good'un. At least you aint in that Kraut mobile anymore!


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to say heard nothing but good reports on FC Tuning!
From 2 Black Lines and me, keep up the good work and hope to meet you soon on your visit to Scotland!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You can buy the uprated 275lph one off me when Garage D fit my 044.





dean j said:


> Just messaged you mate!
> 
> And hello there Alex! We'll have to get together for a catch up soon.Once i get my ass in gear, and spend some money on a fuel pump and a bit of mapping. Maybe pop down when shes on the rollers?
> 
> We'll sort out something. Glad you happy with the new 32. Looks a good'un. At least you aint in that Kraut mobile anymore!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Let me know a price then mate.

Why you changing it though?


----------



## SteveS (Feb 14, 2002)

sxygirl said:


> Just wanted to say heard nothing but good reports on FC Tuning!
> From 2 Black Lines and me, keep up the good work and hope to meet you soon on your visit to Scotland!


Cheers


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Come on then... which R32 owner on here getting Nistuned up tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Come on then... which R32 owner on here getting Nistuned up tonight :thumbsup:


i'm WISHING it was me 

Soon as i get the pennies Nistune + FC Tuning = finally give the GT-R some beans!


----------



## SteveS (Feb 14, 2002)

:bowdown1:


----------



## matty burr (Aug 19, 2007)

*FC Tuning*

Just thought i would big up steve.
I meet him on Tuesday night for the first time and was VERY HAPPY with what he has done with my R34GTT.It was running around 300bhp ,he fitted a type 4 board and then tuned sahe now runs 342 on the same boost.I will try and get the power maps when i find out how.
Lovely bloke and will always use him in the future for when i change turbo and injectors:bowdown1:
http://gallery.me.com/fctuning/101196


----------

